# Name That Plant



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Well I am not sure, but it sure looks like a nasty weed we get here called "garlic-mustard" it really takes over if you give it even an inch. when you crush the leaves does it smell garlicky? 

I think your plant gets taller though - I always pull mine before it gets too big. If it goes to seed it is all over.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Don't know the plant but the leaves resemble some of the nettles I've seen


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh I’m sorry Noelle, that is incorrect, please try again. Go directly to jail do not collect 200 dollars. Actually to your credit, Dumb head Dave did not crush and smell the leaves! So for that, come out of jail and take another chance; no need to skip a turn. I searched you plant and that is not it, but thanks very much. My plant fit your description until I saw a picture of it. Ok folks it is still a mystery; don’t be bashful step right up, put in a nickel and draw.:lookout:


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Dan,
I have 1 eyebrow up, you could be getting warm.:waiting:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Is this 20 questions? It has a square stem...it's in the mint family?


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Once again I am the Buffoon! I now have to go down the hill and check the stem, crush the leaves and smell them, and eat a blossom or two. If I live I’ll post my findings. This much popcorn can really block a guy up.opcorn:


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Here we go again, you folks are so good at this, why go anywhere else."_

Well, sometimes this works, sometimes it doesn't. Obviously, [at least for the time being] nobody from the Ohio area is famliar with or knows this plant. I don't recall seeing something like that around here, even though we are mostly in the same climate.

_"Once again I am the Buffoon!"_

The Buffoon??  Anybody here that is not immediately famliar with this plant and has spent more than a few minutes on the net or in a book trying to find it is,..the Buffoon. Don't you have any books on the plants of Ohio? A library nearby? There are the easy ones like dandelions, but it takes a bit of effort, time and research to become familiar with plants.

Here are three places to start: > #1. http://www.discoverohio.com/garden/arboretum.asp
> #2. http://nativeplantsocietyneohio.org/

> #3. This last one is quite a long list of the plants of Ohio, [Wiki]. There are photos of most of them. Let us know when you find the right one. Any plant with a honey bee on it should be familiar to beekeepers. opcorn:

#3. > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flora_of_Ohio >Warning: Lots of information to come up on computer.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Oldbee,
Great info, thanks.
I frequently find my own mystery plants with my own research but sometimes the forum is easier and quicker. My last mystery plant was identified overnight. It is only a matter of time before someone nails it. And a thread stops hopefully with a successful conclusion; in this case a positive ID. I the meantime we are all educating each other. 
Thanks again for the links and the post.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Once again I am the Buffoon! I now have to go down the hill and check the stem, crush the leaves and smell them, and eat a blossom or two."_ 

*Please don't eat any blossoms*; they are the most important part in plant identification.

How many sepals does it have--the flower?
The stems are hairy; are they branched or peltate? 
The perianth: How many segments?
Are the anthers introrse or extrorse? 

I can't see this from the photo. Good luck. Don't break your crown!


----------



## MJuric (Jul 12, 2010)

I find THIS
to be a useful tool once in a while.

~Matt


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Matt, thanks but that didn't work.
Oldbee, I'm going to get back down there and get some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Plantus Greenus dunnois,,,var. Ohio

rick SoMd


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

_"Plantus greenus dunnois,.var. Ohio.-------- _Ob.
_"I find _this_ to be a useful_,..." MJuric.-------:thumbsup: Ob.

I found this key to plant families. If one can find the right family that the plant in question belongs to, that would help a lot.> http://www.colby.edu/info.tech/BI211/PlantFamilyID.html It is not necessary to answer all the questions.

While using a scientific key to plant indentification is daunting [difficult/intimidating] at first, the challenge is more rewarding than simply looking through a lot of photos in a book or on the net,..[nowadays] It helps to start with plants with simple flowers that you may already know, like apple or tulip blossoms.

If anyone enjoys playing scrabble and sometimes engages in competitive events, knowing botanical terminology would be of great benifit. > http://www.calflora.net/botanicalnames/botanicalterms.html

Another good site with very helpful diagrams/photos: > http://www.biologie.uni-hamburg.de/b-online/e02/02.htm


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Rick,
That is great! :lpf: You really made me laugh and took me back to the days when my friends and myself would make up the scientific names for virtually anything. I was just about ready to cut and paste with great enthusiasm into the search engine (oblivious to the sinister green smile that was already laughing at me) when I noticed that it looked a bit common. Your name is so far the most accurate, but I’m not quite satisfied that your extensive research has produced the ID of my mystery plant.:no: If laughter is the best medicine then I must say, thank you very much!


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

DBEES,,,,,,
My Botany professors found them funny too,,,,,but I still got them wrong.:doh:
It is the best medicine,,Thanks

Rick SoMd


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Polymnia canadensis L. *Whiteflower leafcup. Family: Asteraceae.

*> *http://wisplants.uwsp.edu/scripts/detail.asp?SpCode=POLCAN From the map in the site, it doesn't grow in the county or surrounding counties where I live  so that's why I haven't seen it,...

More information and photos: http://www.discoverlife.org/IM/I_SB/0365/640/Polymnia_canadensis,Flower,I_SB36571.jpg
> http://missouriplants.com/Whiteopp/Polymnia_canadensis_stipule.jpg

> http://missouriplants.com/Whiteopp/Polymnia_canadensis_plant.jpg

> http://www.discoverlife.org/mp/20q?search=Polymnia+canadensis

Go to the bottom of Discover Life and click on the Ohio map in the USDA plant database.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Excellent work Oldbee. I was almost certain it was in the _Asteraceae_ family, but I just couldn't locate the information that you managed to find.


----------



## DavesBees (Jun 2, 2009)

Bingo!
Thanks Oldbee,
I looked at your links and that is it. We are in the middle of a move from Ohio to Maine so I'm a bit worn out. I guess I'll have to start chasing plants in Maine next year. Thanks again, I'm out.:thumbsup:


----------



## kspitze (Apr 13, 2012)

This plant in in full bloom now (west central GA) and the bees love it. It grows along the roadside. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks like it could be _Phacelia tenacetifolia._

.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Verbena bonariensis, butterflies love it too. We have some growing in our garden, it reseeds itself every year, we bought one plant 5 years ago and it keeps coming back every year. The buckeye butterflies really like it. WVMJ


----------

